# Salomon Chief SLCT Bindings



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

I ride the new Chiefs. I can't tell you how much I love them. I have them on a Lib Tech T Rice MTX board and it's the most responsive setup I've ever ridden. The Chiefs are extremely comfortable and don't give me any pressure points throughout the entire day. I'd highly recommend them.


----------

